# Wahing machine into floor drain



## textbook (Mar 13, 2011)

any thoughts out there fellas (or any lady plumbers out there). is it ok to run a pipe into a floor drain. I would like to say that it is not but can't say for sure. the only thing the code says is laundry sink, branch drain, or drainage stack. could the floor drain be interpreted as as branch drain????????????? any help would be greatly appreciated.

cloths washer


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

textbook said:


> any thoughts out there fellas (or any lady plumbers out there). is it ok to run a pipe into a floor drain. I would like to say that it is not but can't say for sure. the only thing the code says is laundry sink, branch drain, or drainage stack. could the floor drain be interpreted as as branch drain????????????? any help would be greatly appreciated.


A clothes washer or a dishwasher?

Residential or Commercial?

If it's a clothes washer, there are minimum standpipe heights in all of the prevalent codes.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you are not going to get an answer. This question assures us you are no plumber. any plumber would know the answer to this question. If you are you need to go turn your license in and tell them they sent it to you by mistake.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bad idea.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I think you'll be OK using the floor drain.
Just make sure you duct tape the washing machine drain to floor really really good . You wouldn't want it spraying all over the room.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pipe it to a French drain.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

If it was chopped and changed to a floor sink...might could get away with it...still using a stand pipe...be kinda commercial like.....but Id rather see you discharge into a laundry tub before I'd do that......when I put my cloths into the wahing machine, I never worry......funny that your handle is "textbook" and even funnier that you solicited the lady plumbers....I have some questions concerning your copetency.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think you'll be OK using the floor drain.
> Just make sure you duct tape the washing machine drain to floor really really good . You wouldn't want it spraying all over the room.


That is AWESOME advise dude. Thanks for the laugh.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Since you've got a floor drain I think the best way is to just Keep it simple and let the wahing machine just pump out on the floor...

The floor should be sloped to the drain and this will mean that every time the wahing machine runs the floor gets wahed...

It doesn't get any better n that.... :thumbup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

How many times do you need to ask this same, obvious question? I would just get a commercial wash machine and put a trench drain in myself.


----------

